

Looker is hiring experienced Developers and Data Sleuths - jmosk56
http://looker.com/company/careers

======
omarish
I've been using looker a lot these past couple of months. Amazing product
built by one of the strongest teams I've ever met. Would definitely consider
joining if I was looking for something full-time.

